
The Male Anglerfish’s Evolutionary Solution to Female Rejection - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/science/anglerfish-immune-rejection.html
======
bookofjoe
>The immunogenetics of sexual parasitism

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/07/29/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/07/29/science.aaz9445)

